# 1st competition



## gene111 (Aug 23, 2009)

All we just completed our first competition last night!! We got killed in pork, brisket, & ribs
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 But we got 2nd place with our chicken 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!! This was a kcbs santioned event (our 1st ever profesional or ama.). There were a totall of 59 teams competeing so we were pleased to place in any catagory!!! Thanks to all that have had words of wisdom & suggestions when we ask!!! Now time to go see what the next event we're going to go to is possibly in new Albany In. 1st week of OCT. By the way we got a 12" rooster cutting board & a check for $350.00
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bman62526 (Aug 23, 2009)

Awesome!  Congrats on placing in your first comp!


----------



## figjam (Aug 23, 2009)

Conrats on the 2nd.


----------



## thomasyoung (Aug 23, 2009)

*Congratulations on placing in your first competition! Wondering if you took and have any photo’s of the event so that we all can look at. How did you cook the pork, brisket and ribs to get how you say “We got killed”? Do you have any photos of that? Practice does make perfect.

Good Luck next time. Looking forward to those photos!

Thomas





*


----------



## bassman (Aug 23, 2009)

Congrats on your 2d.  From here on out, it should just get better and better.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 23, 2009)

Congrats on your 2nd place in chicken  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for doing so well on your first go round next time just rememeber what you learned on this one a smoke your little hearts out. You'll do just fine. Experiance is what your after.


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 23, 2009)

for a well done 2nd place finish!


----------



## billbo (Aug 23, 2009)

Great job! Placing is not easy. How did you do this award winning chicken?


----------



## rickw (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice, congrats on placing 2nd.


----------



## figjam (Aug 23, 2009)

Forgot to ask earlier ... did you get good feedback on the pork, brisket and ribs to know why you did not finish well?


----------



## rivet (Aug 23, 2009)

Big time congratulations! Glad to hear of your success and I know you all had a blast. Any pics?


----------



## rio_grande (Aug 23, 2009)

Congrats! good luck on future events.


----------



## kookie (Aug 23, 2009)

Congrats and don't forget to share some pics with us..........


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 23, 2009)

Congratulations on your 2nd place win... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




_*"May The Smoke Be With You"*_ on future contests.


----------



## gene111 (Aug 23, 2009)

Just used a homeade rub & then added bbq sause we used thighs. We also got good feedback on the brisket from the judges, the ribs we just flat screwed up probably the worst ribs we made since we started. made another batch for some friends & they all compliminted that they were beter than any of the vendors there!!! pork we did not add any sauce & most others did so we'll work on that next time. Overall was a great learning experience & we actually came out ahead money wise!!!!!!


----------



## rio_grande (Aug 23, 2009)

Gene we ate at two of the vendors there, not so good, But some of the comp folks had some good stuff out. We stopped by your site but missed ya. Again congrats.


----------



## bbqhead (Aug 25, 2009)

congratulations on 2nd in chicken, on your first cook-off!


----------

